# Everglades Airboat Camp Bassing, July 2010



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Capt. Wayne Gilbert brought his nephew Frankie out to his airboat camp for some maitenance work. This was Frankie's second trip to the camp in the last month and he was itching to get a bass. I droped by for a visit and ended up taking Frankie fishing. He had caught alot of fish but never got a big one. You can see where this is going, huh? It wasn't too long before Frankie feeds a gator one of my Rapala SR5's. After that loss I figured this was going to be an expensive afternoon (I just didn't know how bad a loss at the time) so I switched him to soft plastics. I put a Garry Yamamoto Senko (wacky) on one of my carrot sticks and let him go to work. I was throwing some JD'sCustomBaits, mostly the monster worms. He and I caught over 30 bass in 2 hours standing on the bank. We could have caught alot more but half the time we were swatting skeeters and running from gators. I hear him holler "I think this is a big one". Sure enough Frankie had hung into a full grown everglades bass. He made pretty quick work of the bass and I lipped it onto the bank for him. Frankie was stoked to the max, with high fives and some good ole ******* shouts piercing the glades. This bass was Frankies' personal best. As far as size goes in the south central everglades, Frankies bass is about as good as you can expect. 


















































I had to save the best picture for last. Like I said up top, I just didn't know how expensive the afternoon was going to get. The day before i had caught a lil bass and could see this alligator rushing towards me. Usually I can get them to back off but this fella just would not stop. I ran like a kid and dove into the front seat of my jeep landing in the middle of my tackel box, cooler and stick shifter. When I peered out the window the gators head was on my side steps. Apparantly I damaged my favorite carrot stick when I did the superman flight. When I got back to fishing I could hear some creeking coming from the rod on each cast. While fishing with Frankie it snaped on a hookset. No complaints though. It was my favorite rod and between me and my clients it has hauled in over 2000 fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice bunch of fish  where i come from if your not breaking stuff your not fishing hard enough  ;D


----------



## tommym (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you fishing in the Canal by the microwave tower?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

At the end


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, that's a beautiful bass.  Sorry your broke your favorite rod. :'(


----------

